# Overgrowth



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

I started out this tank as a side endler project with a handful sized moss. 1 year later it grew a little 
Thought I'd share.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Would you like some water with that moss? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Love that handful of moss!


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

haha thanks! should trim soon :S


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol that’s hilarious. Is it all java moss?


----------

